# Looking for some advice on test results



## csmitty (Oct 30, 2019)

Back story is we installed zeon zoysia last September as I was late getting things ready. Most of it seemed to get established before going dormant however nothing was added to soil or after on the grass. So this cool spring didn't help much but having some thin spots on some yellow/lime green spots. Finally got the results back today and having trouble on where to start.



The calcium is a bit puzzling to me but ph is pretty close.

What I've done this season so far.

5/15- 1lb/k 14-14-14
Soil samples taken
6/7 - .4lb/k ammonium sulfate applied foliar

The green places are growing well. The thin spots show some green but not really taking off. Sun could be a factor in some spots but having the thin spots mixed in with the really growing well grass is a bit puzzling.

Pic for reference. Sky was overcast so can tell the different shades of green.









Sunny day after a cut









Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like you need Phosphorous. The 14-14-14 could be screwing up your test.

I dont know much about zoysia, but I think you should not drive too much nitrogen in it. Look for a product that has more P than N. Normally was is sold as "starter fertilizer" will work.


----------



## csmitty (Oct 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> It looks like you need Phosphorous. The 14-14-14 could be screwing up your test.
> 
> I dont know much about zoysia, but I think you should not drive too much nitrogen in it. Look for a product that has more P than N. Normally was is sold as "starter fertilizer" will work.


Thanks for the feedback. I found your soil remediation post and it seemed to hit on a lot of points. I was able to get a 50lb bag of MAP (11-52-0) and put out 10lbs yesterday. So about 1.75lb/k of P. Most of what I was reading was saying no more than 2lbs/k in one application. Most charts I was finding was saying I'd need about 3lb/k to get it into the level it needs to be so I was going to split into two apps. I also aerated before hand.










I've been holding back on the N so far trying to get things balanced out and not really doing more than 2-3lb/k per year.

Just curious but what makes you think the 14-14-14 threw the test off? Taking sample to soon?

I''ve also been debating some top dressing to help with areas that have some exposed stolons.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2lb of K/ksqft into established lawn or bare soil?

10lb * 0.52 = 5.2lb of P2O5. If you spread the 10lb to the 6ksqft, then you are 0.86lb of P2O5/ksqft which is good.

The 14-14-14 could be part of your sample and elevate the actual soil numbers.


----------



## csmitty (Oct 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> 2lb of K/ksqft into established lawn or bare soil?
> 
> 10lb * 0.52 = 5.2lb of P2O5. If you spread the 10lb to the 6ksqft, then you are 0.86lb of P2O5/ksqft which is good.
> 
> The 14-14-14 could be part of your sample and elevate the actual soil numbers.


The way I took it was the 3 lbs into existing soil, with new turf incorporating an extra lb 1-2in into the bare soil.

I did 10lb into 3ksqft since I was on the low range. So 1.73lb of P2O5/ksqft as I was reading the max should be 2lb per application.

I see, so its possible I even even less P than the test came back with.

I'm basically just trying to get the thin spots filled in and growing well. The parts that are happy have been growing well.


----------

